# Coastal Business Supplies Offers How To Heat Press A Foldable Shopping Bag Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new educational video from Coastal Business Supplies shows how to apply a sublimation transfer to a foldable shopping bag. The short, fast-paced demonstration takes you through the simple steps in preparing the bag and pressing it quickly and efficiently for optimum results. To see the video, go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjwPBWC5rMw.

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Heat Transfer Vinyl, Sublimation - Coastal Business.


----------

